# Building a C&C cage, (NIC cage?)



## MaddysRabbits (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 2 rabbits. Lionhead Females. 4 yrs. old. They are pretty small. I got them December 7th. I finally have money to build them a new cage. I am thinking of making a 3x8. (they live seperatly) So they will have a 3x4 each. Whenever I'm home (my parents are divorced) they are basically running around my room 24/7 so im not worried about exersize. i just need them to have a great cage size for the days I'm not there, Im going to make ledges for them too. What do you think? & when I get them spayed, they will be introduced & live in the 3x8 together. Sound good?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you mean 3X8ft or 3X8 grids? Each grid is 14" by 14", so the measurements can be a bit off. 
Either way, it would be a great sized cage. I have a bonded pair that weight about 3 and 4.5 pounds and they have a 2X3X4 grid cage that has 2 levels that are 2X2 grids. 

Keep in minds that the biggest size of coroplast is 4X8ft and you will need it to be bigger so you can have edges. 

When you build it, make it so it is easy to convert to one big cage when you are ready. It would be easiest to build it as a big cage and put some grids along the middle. I would make a solid barrier so they can't nip each other and get some privacy.


----------



## MaddysRabbits (Dec 27, 2010)

3x8 grids. I am getting 2 4x8 sheets (I am also going to expand my guinea pig cage) So I can make it fit 3x8 grids. Will be making it so that it's one full cage but I can put a blanket if they get annoyed with eachother.But their store bought cages are RIGHT next to eachother(touching) And they dont try to bite the wires or anything, they dont even seem to notice.


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 29, 2010)

3x4 is a good size for them, keep in mind it has to be at least two grids high.. so not like ur guinea pigs cage.. 

i wud build a 3x8 normal.. then, get fourr grids and divide it, it will be easyer when making one big cage that way..

you may have to put a top on their cage when ur not there, to make sure if they do jump out (they can jump high!) they dont end up in eachothers cage and start fighting..

also some rabbits can chew coroplast, so if yours are chewers, which alot are then an is-dea would be to not make sides on the coroplast.. or even not have coroplast at all....


----------



## MaddysRabbits (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay, So I've been thinking, I'm going to making it out of plywood, I'll be making a 4x8, So 4x4 each. & Yes, I am putting the grids inbetween, and 2-3 grids high with a top.


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, for a top you can just use a blanket or something like that..

just to stop them jumping out and into one another..
it would be cheeper than more grids..


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, for a top you can just use a blanket or something like that..

just to stop them jumping out and into one another..
it would be cheeper than more grids..


----------



## MaddysRabbits (Dec 29, 2010)

Oooh, Okay I can just use a peice of fleece, coool.  It will keep them warmer too.


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 29, 2010)

yup, i use it on one of my rabbits cage to stop draughs, and keep it cosy, of course dont fully cover it as it needs to be ventillated, i use binder clips or clothes pegs to keep mine in place..

btw,, im friends with you on fb, im michelle pets, ive 3 rabbits so message me if you want anything


----------



## MaddysRabbits (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you have a youtube too?


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 29, 2010)

i do.. but no vids up LOL..
But its xgixanimallover!
Luv watching your vids


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 29, 2010)

i do.. but no vids up LOL..
But its xgixanimallover!
Luv watching your vids


----------



## MaddysRabbits (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh thank you!


----------

